# Briggs 707584 belt size?



## Wood71 (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a Briggs 1024MD and need to replace the belt. I know the Briggs part number is 707584, but my local shops are out of stock.

I've tried to find a cross-reference for this Briggs belt to find the size - there are local stores with generic 1/2" belts in various lengths that I hope might fit the bill.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Wood71









I see you're in Canada.
Sorry. I tried but I can't find a site that lists the specs of that belt. Maybe someone else with more magical fingers ??
Do you have the old belt ? Any chance of taking that to a store and trying to match it up ?


.


----------



## Wood71 (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for giving it a shot.

I haven't removed the old belt yet - I want to replace it because I think it has stretched (so would rather not use it as reference for correct length) or glazed after a newspaper indigestion event earlier this week that jammed the impeller. The blower was working fine until the newspaper incident. Once I got the paper out of the impeller (over and hour while destroying a 1/2" wood chisel to clear the paper) I'm now getting belt squealing and slipping under even medium load.

With the cover off there seems to be an excessive amount of belt slack. I adjusted the idler pulley as much as I could which helped a bit, but not enough. So, I'm assuming that while trying to engage the auger/impeller to clear the newspaper I managed to stretch it just enough to cause problems.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Damn newspapers







For me it was my own extension cord for my battery charger. I forgot it was out there under the snow.

Once you get a new belt don't forget to adjust the tension on it.


.


----------



## Wood71 (Feb 20, 2021)

So I pulled out the belt and it measured about 35.5". Tried a 1/2"x35" cogged belt that my local store had in stock, set the idler pulley to the minimum position and I'm back in business.

So, if anyone else is looking for a Briggs/Murray/Craftsman 707584 equivalent, any 1/2"x35" should do the trick. What I purchased was labelled as a replacement for MTD 754-04050. The non-cogged (closer to the original) was out of stock, but was labelled as a replacement for MTD 754-0101A.


----------



## Jackyl824 (12 mo ago)

Wood71 said:


> So I pulled out the belt and it measured about 35.5". Tried a 1/2"x35" cogged belt that my local store had in stock, set the idler pulley to the minimum position and I'm back in business.
> 
> So, if anyone else is looking for a Briggs/Murray/Craftsman 707584 equivalent, any 1/2"x35" should do the trick. What I purchased was labelled as a replacement for MTD 754-04050. The non-cogged (closer to the original) was out of stock, but was labelled as a replacement for MTD 754-0101A.



Hi there Wood,

I too am from Canada, require a 707584, and am having a heck of a time sourcing a reasonably priced replacement. How is that generic 1/2 x 35" belt holding up for you?


----------

